# Cits ... >  Par mikrokontrolieriem/programmēšanu Latvijā

## Sharlatans

Labdien!

Es esmu PC programmētājs (Windows/Linux) ar vērā ņemamu pieredzi. Bet elektronikā kā tādā es
praktiski neko vairāk par Oma likumu un pašiem pamatiem nezinu.

Bet man gribētos vairāk uzzināt par mikrokontrolieru programmēšanu, un vispār kas šajā nozarē
notiek Latvijā. Varbūt kāds varētu padalīties ar info, ar kādu jaunradi šajā jomā tu nodarbojies.

Es pats nebūtu pret sevi iemēģināt treniņam "embedded" programmēšanā (par baltu velti), ja būtu
kāds interesants projekts, un tu nebūtu pret sadarboties ar iesācēju šajā jomā.

----------


## Delfins

Nu ir krietni jāstudē, jo jāparzin 95% dzelžu uzbūve no saknēm (tas ir daudz vairāk par parastā x86 uzbūvi un vnk asm pielietošana). Kodēšana jau pēdējais solis.
Ja pielīdzina PC, tad tas nozīmē, ka mājas apstākļos jāmāk uzlodēt mātesplate ar visiem BIOS un čipsetiem, lai liktu kontrolierim strādāt. Tas kā piemērs.

Visa infa atrodama vai nu internetā, vai bibliotekā.

----------


## Sharlatans

Nu paliek skaidrāks.

Tad sanāk tā, ka tie paši cilvēki, kuri uzbūvē, salodē visas detaļas, paši arī veic visu
programmēšanu? Bet varbūt kādam ir kāds lielāks projekts, piemēram, kur vajadzīga
nopietnāka programmēšana (video, utt.), un pats netiek galā  ::  Es tikai fantazēju!

Es gribētu kaut kā nesāpīgi ieiet šajā jomā. Teoriju par konkrētiem dzelžiem izstudēt man
nebūtu problēmu, bet pašam tūlīt kaut ko lodēt bez speca gan es neņemos.

Varbūt padalieties kā jūs paši nonācāt līdz savam līmenim, ar ko sākāt, ar ko nodarbojieties
tagad? Vai darbojāties vieni paši vai kaut kādā domubiedru grupā?

----------


## next

Lielās firmās jau programmeri un shēmtehniķis var būt atsevišķi amati, tad tur ar programmeru zinībām var darboties.
Man tikai liekas ka Latvijā tādu firmu nav.

----------


## Budzis

Manuprāt mierīgi vari iztikt pats ar interneta palīdzību. Dažādu pamācību ir vairāk nekā vajag.Vislabāk droši vien izdomāt kaut ko konkrētu, ko vispār varētu uztaisīt (tikai, protams, vienkāršu - kaut vai sākot ar mirgojošām diodēm). Internetā var atrast kaudzēm gatavu shēmu ar jau gatavām programmām. Programmatoru var taisīt pats, bet lai mazāks čakars un ātrāk tiktu pie pašas programmēšanas labāk nopirkt. Kad izdosies palaist kaut vai mazu nieciņu, tad jau var sākt spēlēties un iedziļināties detaļās.

----------


## sharps

> Lielās firmās jau programmeri un shēmtehniķis var būt atsevišķi amati, tad tur ar programmeru zinībām var darboties.
> Man tikai liekas ka Latvijā tādu firmu nav.


 
taadas firmas latvijaa ir, vajag tik parakt.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ko tu drs$#$ delfīin!  ::  Uzlodēt mātes plati! DOH LOL ROFL AHAHHAHAHA!  :: 

Karoče - es arī esmu tāds kruts programētājs un viss, ko man vajadzēja, lai saprastu, kas ir mikrokontorlieri un sāktu arī taisīt reālas shēmas bija nopirkt (nu ok, man uzdāvināja) demo boardu PIC mikrokontrolieriem.

Salodēju to demo boardu (nu tur bija viss priekšā pateikts), izpētiju pāris programas, uzkodēju pats savējās un nepagāja ne mēnesis, kad varēju teikt, ka jau pārzinu gandrīz visas pic12f perifērijas un varēju sevi saukt par tīri ok pic koderi.

Pēc tam radās interese uz USB un PIC, tāpēc nopirku krutāku programatoru un pāris 18F mikrenes un VOLLāĀĀ - pāris dienas, un tu jau esi ierubījis MPLAB IDE C kodēt un tev ir tava USB iekārta.

Vel pāris intereses un esi jau caur I2C pieslēdzis akseleometru, caur seriālo portu Bluetooth moduli un ar visu to vadi servo motorus, stepperus un vel visādas figņas un komunicē ar savu otru PIC slave karti cau I2C!

Un nafig - elektronika nāk pati, jo ja tu esi labs programētājs, tad saprast elektroniku tev ir tā kā divus prikstus apčurāt (bet tas nav obligāti jādara), jo elektronika ir gluži kā programēšana. Tieši tas pats princips - būvē visu pa blokiem. Sākumā izdomā galveno modeli ar lieliem blokiem, tad sāc katru bloku iztirzāt, un ja kaut ko nesaproti, lieto wikipedia. Tādā garā čill pill un esi visu apguvis .... nu gandrīz visu!  ::  lai iebrauktu tajā, ka celiņiem ir pretestība un kapacitāte.. paiet kāds laiks (man vel nav pienācis) un imho kondensatori un induktori un FET traņi ir pats sarežģītākais tajā štelē, bet par laimi - lielākā tiesa vienkāršo shēmu (DVD atskaņotājs, robots vai whatever draņķis kaut kāds) iztiek bez šiem elementiem. TB - elementi ir, bet viss ir tik advancēts, ka tev viņi nav tieši jāizmanto, jo jamie ir ielikti krutajos blokos, kuri pārsvarā komunicē savā starpā ar vienkāršo loģiku!  :: 

Beefs

----------


## Vikings

Episms un tvdxms ir lipīgs vai? :O

----------


## Delfins

> Ko tu drs$#$ delfīin!  Uzlodēt mātes plati! DOH LOL ROFL AHAHHAHAHA!


 Kā jau latvietis, tu lasi starp rindām, un neizlasīji galveno teikumu "Tas bija piemērs". Relatīvi. Nerunāju par KIT-iem. Ja grib kaut-ko specifisku lodēt.
Un gatavo KIT-u izmantošana ir tik tāda muļļāšanās. Bet ja grib tikai iemācīties kodēt, tad okey.

----------


## Sharlatans

Paldies par informāciju.

Es sapratu, ka man būtu jāsāk ar demo boarda iegādi un paspēlēšanos. Tad, kad izkodīšu
pamatlietas, var sākt domāt par interfeisiem ar citām lietām un būvēšanu pašam.

Tagad būtu jāzivēlas pats mikrokontrolieries. Tikko biju gramatnīcā, izskatās, ka populārākie
ir PIC, ATMEL, 8051 un ARM.

Es vairāk sāku sliekties uz ARM (AT91RM9200), jo izskatās, ka tas ir diezgan jaudīgs, un uz tā ir pat noportēts
Linux. Es gribētu tādu mikrokontrolieri, kuram būtu labi bezmaksas tūļi, un varētu programmēt
arī C (un ne tikai ASM). Varbūt variet vēl ko ieteikt?

Tagad tikai jāatrod kur tādu izdevīgi iegādāties. Vai variet dot padomu?

----------


## vecteevs

http://hop.02.lv/CK

----------


## jeecha

Prieksh PIC un AVR visdriizaak pat nekaadu demo boardu nevajag (vismaz man taada nekad nav bijis) - pilniigi pietiek ar maketplates gabalu, kontrolieri DIP korpusaa, kaadiem sleedziishiem, gaismas diodeem un pretestiibaam, nelielas lodeeshanas maakas un aiziet. Protams veel programmeri naaksies aiznjemties vai iegaadaaties (eBay prieksh PIC var zem 20$ taadu dabuut no kjiinieshu draugiem). Prieksh PIC var no Microchip nolaadeet MPLAB IDE (bezmaksas) kuraa iekshaa ir PIC asambleri, taapat par velti var nolaadeet arii C kompilatoru "studentu" versijas (nedaudz kaadas optimizaacijas nogrieztas, bet pilniigi lietojami un bez nekaadiem laika utml ierobezhojumiem). Arii prieksh AVR var dabuut bezmaksas programmatuuru.

Neesmu paarliecinaats ka tie ARM7/9/11 SoC tieshaam ir tas ar ko buutu jaasaak - jaudiigi vinji ir bez gala (piemeeram mobilajos telefonos daudzos taadi dziivo un darbina SymbianOS), bet vinji noteikti nav domaati prieksh "mans pirmais mikrokontroliera lampinju midzhinaataajs". Pietam savu plati ar taadiem tu diez vai taa uz sitiena speesi uzdizaineet un salodeet.

----------


## Velko

Paspēlēšanās sākumam ir laba lieta, diemžēl "ņemšanās" pa demo boardu mēdz ātri apnikt - cik tad ilgi var mirkšķināt tos LEDus. 

Ja gribi nopietnāk apgūt - izdomā sākumā kautko konkrētu, ko gribētu uztaisīt. Ne pārāk sarežģītu, bet tomēr tādu, kam būtu kāds praktisks pielietojums. Sadali visu pa blokiem un sāc domāt, ko varētu uztaisīt, patestēt vispirms, ko vēlāk.

C var programmēt gandrīz visus kontrolierus. AVR un ARM ir pieejams GCC, pārējiem precīzi nepateikšu.

Neiesaku aizrauties ar "lieliem jaudīgiem" kontrolieriem, vismaz sākumā nē. Tad nāksies apgūt milzumu informācijas, kurā viegli apmaldīties. 8 MHz procītis ar 8 KB flashatmiņu programmai, 1 KB RAM un 512 baitu EEPROM var likties nožēlojams salīdzinot ar PC. Tomēr būsi pārsteigts, cik daudz ar tādu var paveikt.

----------


## Sharlatans

Tev taisnība par savas plates lodēšanu - es savā dzīvē vēl neko neesmu salodējis  :: 
Bet kad ieraudzīju šo te: http://cgi.ebay.com/Samsung-S3C2440-...d=p3286.c0.m14, sirds sāka pukstēt straujāk  ::  Uzreiz ieslēdzās fantāzija.

No vienas puses es saprotu, ka tomēr būs jāsāk no pašiem pamatiem, citādi nekas lādzīgs tur sanākt nevar. No otras
puses - nav tik daudz brīvā laika, lai ko pilnīgi visu sāktu no nulles, ja gribās kaut ko interesantu un iespejams reāla dzīvē pielietojamu izveidot.

Vai kāds varētu nedaudz paskaidrot par "printed circuit board" tehnoloģiju? Ja ir izdomāta kaut kāda shēma, tad to var kaut kur
sazīmēt, nosūtīt kādai kompānijai, kas to realizēs dzīvē? Vai arī jūs paši visu saveidojiet uz PCB? Atvainojos, ja tas ir stulbs jautājums  :: 





> Prieksh PIC un AVR visdriizaak pat nekaadu demo boardu nevajag (vismaz man taada nekad nav bijis) - pilniigi pietiek ar maketplates gabalu, kontrolieri DIP korpusaa, kaadiem sleedziishiem, gaismas diodeem un pretestiibaam, nelielas lodeeshanas maakas un aiziet. Protams veel programmeri naaksies aiznjemties vai iegaadaaties (eBay prieksh PIC var zem 20$ taadu dabuut no kjiinieshu draugiem). Prieksh PIC var no Microchip nolaadeet MPLAB IDE (bezmaksas) kuraa iekshaa ir PIC asambleri, taapat par velti var nolaadeet arii C kompilatoru "studentu" versijas (nedaudz kaadas optimizaacijas nogrieztas, bet pilniigi lietojami un bez nekaadiem laika utml ierobezhojumiem). Arii prieksh AVR var dabuut bezmaksas programmatuuru.
> 
> Neesmu paarliecinaats ka tie ARM7/9/11 SoC tieshaam ir tas ar ko buutu jaasaak - jaudiigi vinji ir bez gala (piemeeram mobilajos telefonos daudzos taadi dziivo un darbina SymbianOS), bet vinji noteikti nav domaati prieksh "mans pirmais mikrokontroliera lampinju midzhinaataajs". Pietam savu plati ar taadiem tu diez vai taa uz sitiena speesi uzdizaineet un salodeet.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

vienkarsus pcb (divpusejais un ne parak daudz caurumu plate izmantojot smd) var cept vel pats, bet ja tu gribi tas smalkas mikrenes izmantot, tad gribot negribot nakseis pasutit, bet tas ir padargi (sakot ar 30ls).
Beefs

----------


## Velko

Shēmas un plates zīmē speciālā programmā. Es lietoju Cadsoft Eagle.

Plates var taisīt pats (parocies pa forumu), var pasūtīt (piemēram, Almiko). Nezinu gan vai kautkut lodē arī detaļas virsū.

Iesaku tomēr apgūt gan kodināšanas, gan lodēšanas iemaņas - bez tām viss ies lēni un dārgi.

----------


## Delfins

galvenais neej pa Epja ceļu.. tb pabeidz vispirms vienu, pirms darīt ko citu.

----------


## Epis

ja tev nav skaidrs vismaz konceptuāli ko tu gribi uztaisīt tad tā īsti nemaz neko ieteikt nevar! 
mācites visu par visu jēgas nav nekādas, jo ir pārāk daudz informācijas, un visu nekad iemācites nevarēsi.
Tā īsumā vispārīgi:
Viss lielākā problēma jebkuram iesācējam un pat profam ir reālais apjumus, milzīgās izvēles kāda ir elektroniskajās detaļās, mikrenēs, un tad kad sāk skatītes kurš procis ir labāks, lētāks, pēc price/performance (tas nav kautkāds intel VS amd) šeit ir kādi 100-130 proču marku(es pat visas nezinu), no kādiem 30 un vairāk ražotājiem, pirmais kā atsijāt ir apskatīteis kas ir nopērkams vietējos veikalos, latvijā uz vietas PIC,AVR, un tie 8051,caur katalogiem, kā elfa,distrelect var dabūt vairāk marku, un ārzemju lielajos shopos (digikey, mouser ir vissvairāk, bet piejama ir labi ja 1/3, kurus tirgo mazos apjomos.
Tālāk lielākais šķerslis būs iepakojums, ja tev nav Krāsns tad par BGA čipiem (parasti ARM9,7 un citi krutie) vari pat nesapņot, TQFP iet cauri tikai ja taisi 2līmeņu PCB kādā rūpnīcā (Almiko), jo pats tādu neuztaisīsi (kādi 25-30Ls) 
reāli pats tu vari uzlodēt ar paštaisītiem PCB kādus DILL iepakojuma čipus, un pāris SMD pakas ar lielāku pitch par 1.25mm 

Daudzi kas te paši taisa PCB vabūt te protestēs un teiks ka var TQFP pakai PCB uztaisīt paši, bet atceraties ka tādiem čipiem (100;144;208TQFP pakās) vaig kā minimums 2 līmeņus un parsti ja izmatno visus IO tad vaig VIA (līmeņ savienotājus) un ejiet un izurbjat kādu 0.3-0.5mm caurumu un tādai normālai platei ir kādi 100-200 man tas liekās nereāli ar rokas urbi, ar CNC var izurbt, bet kā tad dabūsi tos satarpslāņu savienojumus tos tāpat manuāli vaidzēs taisīt tākā nereāli! 
manai jaunajai fpga ECP lielajai platei ir virs 400 caurumi, ej un tādu uztaisi! (es labāk 32ls samaksāju un saņemu kvalitatīvu plati.)

----------


## Raimonds1

Varbuut shis noder
http://www.tvnet.lv/zinas/tehnologijas/ ... ?id=543644

----------

